# Butter VS oleomargarine



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2010)

Went to the doctor yesterday and while there I asked him which was better, butter or margarine? I mentioned that when I cook with it I substitute half the butter with olive oil. His answer (as well as the nurse in the room) both said "butter". Nice! I'd much rather use butter for the flavor than margarine anyway. Glad to hear (at least) one medical professional gives it a stamp of approval.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2010)

the only time I would even consider to use margarine is when I cannot, not allowed to use a dairy product. Margarine is a bunch of chemicals anyways.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 27, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> the only time I would even consider to use margarine is when I cannot, not allowed to use a dairy product. Margarine is a bunch of chemicals anyways.


I second that motion.  Just watch out b/c butter burns easy.  If you always add olive oil that will prevent the burning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2010)

I found out how easily butter burns years ago. Burned it just shy of setting off the smoke detector.  Hence the oil...plus I don't feel like I'm clogging my ateries as much. Butter just tastes so much better than any other oil...I was just glad to hear my doc say it's better. Not that I would stop using it if he did. Taste before waist.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 27, 2010)

IMHO butter is fine in moderation & OO is great.  I have not use margarine since I moved out of my parents house YEARS ago (Mom used it all the time). Never could and still cannot stand the taste.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2010)

It's real butter for me as well.  I have never liked margarine, but I sometimes used it for cooking--until I learned that it has just as many calories and isn't as good for you.

Barbara


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 27, 2010)

clarified butter won't burn and keeps a long time in the fridge.  (melt butter on very low heat...don't let it brown...until the milk solids collect and sink ...strain through cheese cloth.


----------



## HibernatingWalrus (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I always trusted real butter better. there are some dishes that really call for the spreadability of some kinds of margarine, though. For instance, it works much better on garlic bread, from a simple cooking standpoint. For everything else, though, butter's how I roll.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 28, 2010)

Butter can be very spreadable.  I keep mine in a butter bell and it does wonderfully.


----------



## HibernatingWalrus (Feb 28, 2010)

My, my... I have much to learn. What is a butter bell?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 28, 2010)

Not the only ones out there I am sure.  Butter Bell

I got mine for Christmas and I have been really happy to have it.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2010)

HibernatingWalrus said:


> Yeah, I always trusted real butter better. there are some dishes that really call for the spreadability of some kinds of margarine, though. For instance, it works much better on garlic bread, from a simple cooking standpoint. For everything else, though, butter's how I roll.



All you have to do is plan ahead a little and take the butter out of the fridge so it softens.  Much better than margarine.  

You could also melt the butter and heat it with minced garlic to infuse the butter with garlic flavor then brush it onto the bread.  Or you could rub a whole peeled clove onto the toasted bread then spread it with butter.

So many ways to avoid fake butter.


----------



## HibernatingWalrus (Feb 28, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> All you have to do is plan ahead a little and take the butter out of the fridge so it softens. Much better than margarine.
> 
> You could also melt the butter and heat it with minced garlic to infuse the butter with garlic flavor then brush it onto the bread. Or you could rub a whole peeled clove onto the toasted bread then spread it with butter.
> 
> So many ways to avoid fake butter.



Ooh, thank you! And FrankZ, too! Now that's something I'll try, next time it's time to make garlic bread! The best results I got so far were by lightly frying crushed fresh garlic in vegetable oil with kosher salt, then mixing it with margarine... But starting with room-temperature butter sounds like an even better idea! ^^ I'll remember this...


----------

